
EFF to Apple Shareholders: Your Company Is Fighting for All of Us - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/eff-apples-shareholders-meeting-statement-support
======
sandworm101
Shareholders don't care. Shareholders are not people. They are corporations
and mutual/hedge funds. The closest thing to human would be the individual
investor, but even they only ever act in their own financial interest.

Apple is working to protect its customer base and shareholders do very much
care about customers. Should the iPhone be opened up to law enforcement,
customers will walk. THAT gets the attention of shareholders more than any
appeal to their non-existent humanity.

~~~
RUBwkVjwLsDKgPw
To whom will they walk?

~~~
sandworm101
They might walk to other phones, or they could cut down on their phone use in
favor of desktops. Either is bad for apple. Or they could just cut down on the
private information their share over their phones, which is very bad for
google/facebook and a little less bad for apple.

------
studentrob
Yes, and the fight won't stop after this court battle.

A bill by US lawmakers, set for release in March, could require encrypted
devices to be able to give un-encrypted data to law enforcement. Feinstein
says the bill is "coming along ... some people are making it a lot harder than
we think it needs to be". An alternate proposal is also on the table

[http://www.politico.com/tipsheets/morning-
cybersecurity/2016...](http://www.politico.com/tipsheets/morning-
cybersecurity/2016/02/march-is-encryption-bill-month-hackers-going-after-
japans-infrastructure-a-mixed-final-2015-tally-212865)

~~~
tristor
Is there anything Diane Feinstein has done in all her years of service that
was actually good? I am struggling to find anything.

~~~
jmspring
No.

She ran on "being a woman" that was her only credential that year. She's a
self serving a-hole who has done absolutely nothing to help this state out.

As mayor, she had a canceal/carry permit when she backed laws refusing them to
many.

At least Boxer has stated what she stands for and stood by that.

Feinstein, I never understood why we keep voting for her.

------
rwbt
Did anyone read the article?

> CNET reported that Apple's CEO, Tim Cook, was greeted with a standing
> ovation

------
NiftyFifty
T-Mobile says you aren't. :)

------
maerF0x0
Little does EFF know, that will anger shareholders. They dont want to expend
the costs to fight everyone's battle. Only those that bring shareholder value.

~~~
dandrews
You may be mistaken: there's at least _one_ shareholder that wishes Apple all
the best. ;-)

~~~
maerF0x0
Unless you're holding a massive chunk of apple and vote at meetings, you dont
count.

~~~
rakel_rakel
Regardless of how cynical that sounds I actually think you're right here.

Your pretty broad assumption that being able to vote automatically makes you
an opponent to fighting this battle seems flawed though. If the majority of
the decision makers were against it, fighting it wouldn't be on the agenda in
the first place, right?

~~~
maerF0x0
> If the majority of the decision makers were against it, fighting it wouldn't
> be on the agenda in the first place, right?

Good point. Though from my limited understanding of how companies function,
often the the CEO is chosen by the board and has the freedom to do most what
(s)he wants but with knowledge that the board can step in at anytime if the
CEO is offbase/course.

So it simply could be that Cook is standing up for something he believes and
if it negatively affects the quarter/year then he's out.

